# 5.5 gallon, planted



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

So...last night I redid my 5.5...I changed out the gravel, etc. I hated the purple and blue...lol I exchanged the gravel from my turtle tank(darkish brown) with the purple and blue from the 5.5.

Stats:

Tank-used...found on side of road...lol
Lighting-2x 15 watt florescent tube
Substrate-gravel
Ferts-flourish every waterchange
Filter-Some small internal power filter, please see pic of mexican oak plants

Stocking:

1x male betta, named, Barky VonSchnauzer
1x female guppy
ADDING:
2x male feeder guppy

Plants:
Italian Val
Mexican Oak
Rotala indica
Green hygro
Java moss

PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

more pics.......


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Omg that betta looks so neat! 

Great tank.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Youuu neeed moree plllaaannntsssss rooooo


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

adding 2 male guppys to a tank with a betta in is not a good idea, lets just say they wont last long


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

They are feeder guppies...so they don't have long fins....They(the 2 males) have also been in the tank with the betta and his "girlfriend...lol" for as long as the tank has been set up, and never had a problem. The betta chases them, but they are faster than him. I only took them out because I didn't want them mating wth the female....but they're proving to be a pain in my 10 gallon, so back into the 5.5...lol

I do need more plants...I took those out of my 10, and I don't want to buy more because when/if I upgrade the 10, I'm getting rid of the 5.5, and possibly the plants in it too...soooo....I don't want to buy more...but knowing me, I prolly will...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Could a mod please move this into the user journals section please? I'm not sure why I didn't just put it there to begin with.

I bought some anacharis, and some corckscrew val today, so I"ll plant it tonight, add an airstone, cause I have a white flim on the surface, then get some picks...and hopefully post them tonight.

I'm hopeing, when all my plants grow in, to get a pair of dwarf puffers...they are true freshwater fish, right?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

there is a problem as well with the fact that the reccomended numbers of guppys is 3 females to one male as numbers fewer than that will stress the female out


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I know, but oh well...they are all doing fine...the female is more than twice the size of the males, and does her fair share of pushing around...I"ve found that when I remove the males, I get less babies then with the males...I removed the males for 3 weeks about a week ago, and the female lost her gravid spot, got all skinny, and stoped eating...once the males were put back, she fattened up, and was back to her old self. She even gave birth today to one(that I can find) fry.

UPDATE:

the mexican oak is growing like mad....both in the 5.5 and the 10 gallon...I need to do mroe trimming...lol this summer, I should have tons to sell...lol

I bought some anacharis for the 5.5, and that is growing pretty well as well.

everyone is doing great, plants are doing wonderfully, growing like mad, etc. I'm setting up a DIY Co2 unit for it tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

oliesminis said:


> adding 2 male guppys to a tank with a betta in is not a good idea, lets just say they wont last long


I'd like to see some proof of this. I've had a male and female guppy in my 10 gallon planted community tank with a male betta....No problems in the year they've been together.


----------

